# Red meat



## jimm (Mar 18, 2012)

im getting bored of chicken.. steak has always been my second favourite to chicken anyway so im gonna start eating alot more of it.. just heard in the paper the other day its really bad for u to eat red meat every day..

what yous think?


----------



## Night_Wolf (Mar 18, 2012)

BS.

I don't read papers cuz is mostly retarded nonsense.


----------



## jimm (Mar 18, 2012)

thats what i thought.

was just wondering if any one here ate to much red meat and died or somethin...


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 18, 2012)

jimm said:


> thats what i thought.
> 
> was just wondering if any one here ate to much red meat and died or somethin...


I did once....


----------



## jimm (Mar 18, 2012)

did it hurt?..


----------



## Canucklehead (Mar 18, 2012)

Psyllium fibre helped...


----------



## Watson (Mar 18, 2012)

they say over eating red meat increases ur chance of prostate cancer alot, i wouldnt do it, stick with chicken, just get new sauces, find a chinese grocery shop, find a brand called "amoy" then buy their "sichuan spicy noodle sauce"
there is regular and hot,

add half to 3/4 teaspoon to ur chicken and stir, its a really nice sauce

u can also get ur green beans and vegies, put them in saucepan, once it boils, take it out
light fry with good oil, add 1 teaspoon of this stuff

fucken great!

nicest sauces i ever ate
go easy on the hot one before the gym unless u want to create ur own space!


----------



## jimm (Mar 18, 2012)

Tall Paul said:


> View attachment 42865View attachment 42866
> 
> they say over eating red meat increases ur chance of prostate cancer alot, i wouldnt do it, stick with chicken, just get new sauces, find a chinese grocery shop, find a brand called "amoy" then buy their "sichuan spicy noodle sauce"
> there is regular and hot,
> ...



 i will have to look for them sauses bro cause im over here in the uk and have never seen them before..


and for the hot sauce and creating my own space.. trust me the amount of food im eating i quite regularly create my own space so to speak hahahaha


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 18, 2012)

8 oz everyday.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 18, 2012)

There's quite a bit of research that suggests that people that eat large amounts of red meat and processed meats have higher rates of heart disease.  Try to get most of your protein from poultry, fish, and legumes and limit red meat and processed foods.


----------



## squigader (Mar 18, 2012)

Eating huge amounts of it is bad. We're talking every day here.
There's nothing wrong with a few LEAN cuts a few times a week, especially if you're a male under the age of 40.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 18, 2012)

squigader said:


> Eating huge amounts of it is bad. We're talking every day here.
> There's nothing wrong with a few LEAN cuts a few times a week, especially if you're a male under the age of 40.



well said, I agree.  We should distinguish between different cuts of beef.  Eating high fat hamburger every day is probably not a good idea.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 18, 2012)

No processed meats here with the exception of tuna and salmon, pouches for convenience. Meat sources on a daily basis are Lean beef, chicken breast (not the processed bag kind) and Talapia/Tuna/Salmon. Throw in some almonds, natty PB and oh my, 6 whole eggs.  

Sorry I disagree about the red meat, no disrespect towards your views intended.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 18, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> No processed meats here with the exception of tuna and salmon, pouches for convenience. Meat sources on a daily basis are Lean beef, chicken breast (not the processed bag kind) and Talapia/Tuna/Salmon. Throw in some almonds, natty PB and oh my, 6 whole eggs.
> 
> Sorry I disagree about the red meat, no disrespect towards your views intended.



No worries.  I'm sure built would disagree with me as well, and I'm sure not going to debate with her about it either.  I think it's difficult to tease out the difference in processed meats and red meat in the research because most people that eat a lot of one, tend to eat a lot of both.


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 18, 2012)

Farm raised beef. Quarter at a time grass fed tastes so much better then commercial.

Not sure who built is, I'm relatively new to this forum.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 18, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Farm raised beef. Quarter at a time grass fed tastes so much better then commercial.
> 
> Not sure who built is, I'm relatively new to this forum.


built is a mod in diet and nutrition.  She really knows her shit and follows a very high fat, high protein diet and is very healthy.  

I remember a good quote from a lecture by a professor of nutrition at stanford that has changed some of my thinking on diet.  He showed various diets from around the world and their associated rates of heart disease.  Some were very low fat, low meat.  Some were almost all fat and meat (eskimo), some were in the middle.  All had very low rates of heart disease when compared to the US.  Then he says: "It seems that humans can adapt to all sorts of diets and find good health... except the American diet."


----------



## MaxSeg (Mar 18, 2012)

exphysiologist88 said:


> built is a mod in diet and nutrition.  She really knows her shit and follows a very high fat, high protein diet and is very healthy.
> 
> I remember a good quote from a lecture by a professor of nutrition at stanford that has changed some of my thinking on diet.  He showed various diets from around the world and their associated rates of heart disease.  Some were very low fat, low meat.  Some were almost all fat and meat (eskimo), some were in the middle.  All had very low rates of heart disease when compared to the US.  Then he says: "It seems that humans can adapt to all sorts of diets and find good health... except the American diet."



I couldnt agree with you more Brother. And you know as well as I do what causes these issues with American diet. Trans, hydros, fast food, simple hi glycemic carb snacks, etc, etc. One word, processed.


----------



## MDR (Mar 18, 2012)

Nothing wrong with lean beef.  I like chicken and turkey, along with fish and lean beef.  Gotta have a little variety.


----------



## brazey (Mar 18, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> Farm raised beef. Quarter at a time grass fed tastes so much better then commercial.



Agree. 

There's a big difference between beef from commercial "factory farms" and real pastured beef. Most commercially raised beef calves start around 80 pounds and gain up to 1,200 pounds in a period of about 14 months. This is not a natural event. This is accomplished by feeding them large quantities of grain (usually corn) and protein supplements, in addition to various drugs and synthetic hormones (including estrogen), as the beef industry puts it, to “promote efficient growth.” 

Also the largest use of antibiotics (over 50% of all antibiotic use) in the U. S. is for animals. The antibiotics are used to help the cattle gain weight but also to prevent disease outbreaks since disease is more prevalent in animals that are raised in such crowded conditions. In contrast to animals raised on large, commercial “factory farms,” animals raised in natural farm environments rarely require antibiotics. 

In addition to antibiotics, commercially raised cattle are given various vaccines and other drugs. Residues of these drugs and antibiotics can end up in the beef, thus exposing the consumer to a mirage of chemical and drug residues. However, since most of these toxins are located in the fat, if you have to buy commercial beef, only eat super lean cuts.


----------



## jwa (Mar 18, 2012)

The media will tell you just about _anything_ causes cancer or is bad. Like Chris Rock said "People are starving all over the world, what do you mean, 'red meat will  kill you'? Don't eat no red meat? No, don't eat no green meat. If you  lucky enough to get your hands on a steak, bite the shit out of it!"


----------



## jimm (Mar 18, 2012)

cows take tren.

i like cows (to eat)

and i like tren.


winning


----------



## Watson (Mar 18, 2012)

jimm said:


> i will have to look for them sauses bro cause im over here in the uk and have never seen them before..
> 
> 
> and for the hot sauce and creating my own space.. trust me the amount of food im eating i quite regularly create my own space so to speak hahahaha



ull only find those sauces in a chinese supermarket, i dont know about UK but they are almost as common as 7/11's here


----------



## MaxEarn (Mar 18, 2012)

I wouldn't double the FDA allowable steroids have something to do with it. So most ppl on this forum you should NEVER eat, LOL stick with the nerd types.


----------



## chesty4 (Mar 18, 2012)

squigader said:


> Eating huge amounts of it is bad. We're talking every day here.
> There's nothing wrong with a few LEAN cuts a few times a week, especially if you're a male under the age of 40.



I try to treat myself evry so often with a Belgian Blue steak. Wicked low in fat (lower than most chicken) and great for your test levels.


----------



## jimm (Mar 19, 2012)

Ima eat me alot of steak yeeaa buddy!


----------



## squigader (Mar 19, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> No worries.  I'm sure built would disagree with me as well, and I'm sure not going to debate with her about it either.  I think it's difficult to tease out the difference in processed meats and red meat in the research because most people that eat a lot of one, tend to eat a lot of both.



The issue here is not with the meat itself then, but with the added nitrates and preservatives! Meat in America means something different than it did 100 years ago. 

Also, when you're buying from a store: lunchmeat/hotdogs < ground meats < whole cuts (when leaner - a lot of the junk they feed cows is fat-soluble)


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 19, 2012)

jimm said:


> im getting bored of chicken.. steak has always been my second favourite to chicken anyway so im gonna start eating alot more of it.. just heard in the paper the other day its really bad for u to eat red meat every day..
> 
> what yous think?



I eat red meat EVERY SINGLE DAY.  And no, it's not by choice....I have allergies to most fruits and vegetables.  My primary diet consists of red meat, chicken, and tuna.  I can eat SOME veggies like corn and cucumber.  I take lots of sups because of my condition.  I go to the doc for blood work religiously, and he is aware of my diet, and I ALWAYS get a clean bill of health.  I'm a "meat and potatoes" kind of guy!  Not by choice....ugh, what I would give to take a bite out of a nice big red apple!



/V


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 19, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I eat red meat EVERY SINGLE DAY.  And no, it's not by choice....I have allergies to most fruits and vegetables.  My primary diet consists of red meat, chicken, and tuna.  I can eat SOME veggies like corn and cucumber.  I take lots of sups because of my condition.  I go to the doc for blood work religiously, and he is aware of my diet, and I ALWAYS get a clean bill of health.  I'm a "meat and potatoes" kind of guy!  Not by choice....ugh, what I would give to take a bite out of a nice big red apple!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



It's amazing how much we crave foods that we can't have.  It doesn't matter what it is, if I'm trying to limit it, it's all I want.


----------



## squigader (Mar 19, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I eat red meat EVERY SINGLE DAY.  And no, it's not by choice....I have allergies to most fruits and vegetables.  My primary diet consists of red meat, chicken, and tuna.  I can eat SOME veggies like corn and cucumber.  I take lots of sups because of my condition.  I go to the doc for blood work religiously, and he is aware of my diet, and I ALWAYS get a clean bill of health.  I'm a "meat and potatoes" kind of guy!  Not by choice....ugh, what I would give to take a bite out of a nice big red apple!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



Interesting... what kind of allergy? Fructose malabsorption?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 19, 2012)

squigader said:


> Interesting... what kind of allergy? Fructose malabsorption?



My list of allergies are as long as my arm!




/V


----------



## Powermaster (Mar 20, 2012)

I love red meat. I don't eat it everyday but when I do I've noticed I do feel stronger in the gym the next day. Lot's of powerlifters eat red meat exclusively before a competition to nail max lifts.


----------



## jimm (Mar 20, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I eat red meat EVERY SINGLE DAY.  And no, it's not by choice....I have allergies to most fruits and vegetables.  My primary diet consists of red meat, chicken, and tuna.  I can eat SOME veggies like corn and cucumber.  I take lots of sups because of my condition.  I go to the doc for blood work religiously, and he is aware of my diet, and I ALWAYS get a clean bill of health.  I'm a "meat and potatoes" kind of guy!  Not by choice....ugh, what I would give to take a bite out of a nice big red apple!
> 
> 
> /V



lol well its a good job u dont get big eatin apples then aint it buddy..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 20, 2012)

jimm said:


> lol well its a good job u dont get big eatin apples then aint it buddy..



Yeah...but I really do love fruit.  Sometimes my body is telling me to go eat some fruit....and I know I shouldn't.  But, sometimes what I will do is pop a few caps of Benadryl and eat an entire basket full of fruit.  The Benadryl helps keep the allergic reaction down, but then I sleep for a good 12 hrs.  So, I do it maybe once a month or so.  I can eat fruit that has been cooked though, just nothing fresh.  Even the organic shit bothers me, not as bad...but it gets to me.  And IMHO, that organic stuff is crap as it all tastes like water....no flavor.  Strawberries for example, I get the organic ones...but can't taste them at all.  So, I put them in a bowl and sprinkle a little sugar on them. 





/V


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 20, 2012)

I eat red meat almost everyday. I buy organic, grass fed beef and have never had any health issues. When heavy bulking, I will at times eat beef 3-4 times a day, but also eat a lot of organic chicken as well.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 20, 2012)

Avoid meat the best you can.
thats my 0.2


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> I eat red meat almost everyday. I buy organic, grass fed beef and have never had any health issues. When heavy bulking, I will at times eat beef 3-4 times a day, but also eat a lot of organic chicken as well.



You Hippy!  Jk, I try to eat mostly organic as well.  Lots of interesting research coming out about nitrates and nitrites in processed meats.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 20, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> You Hippy!  Jk, I try to eat mostly organic as well.  Lots of interesting research coming out about nitrates and nitrites in processed meats.



Haha, hippy!! I like it!!

I really started with the organic meats after having some at my in-laws. I noticed that the beef tasted so much better and I didn't get any bloat from it like I did on occasion with store bought meats. I also had no constipation issues even when eating 2-2.5 pounds of red meat a day, which many experience. 

It's really not that expensive if you can find a good store like Whole Foods and get them to sell to you in bulk (the manager at our store is married to a co-worker of my wife, hooks us up)


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Haha, hippy!! I like it!!
> 
> I really started with the organic meats after having some at my in-laws. I noticed that the beef tasted so much better and I didn't get any bloat from it like I did on occasion with store bought meats. I also had no constipation issues even when eating 2-2.5 pounds of red meat a day, which many experience.
> 
> It's really not that expensive if you can find a good store like Whole Foods and get them to sell to you in bulk (the manager at our store is married to a co-worker of my wife, hooks us up)



We don't have a whole foods near me, but Trader Joes has pretty good prices.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 20, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> We don't have a whole foods near me, but Trader Joes has pretty good prices.



We shop there too, I like it but not as well as Whole Foods. But you have to go with what you have.

Have you tried the Trader Joe's ground buffalo? They are pre-made patties in the freezer section, out of this world grilled and very lean.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> We shop there too, I like it but not as well as Whole Foods. But you have to go with what you have.
> 
> Have you tried the Trader Joe's ground buffalo? They are pre-made patties in the freezer section, out of this world grilled and very lean.



yes I have!  I'll take a good burger over a steak any day.  I know, I'm crazy.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 20, 2012)

exphys88 said:


> yes I have!  I'll take a good burger over a steak any day.  I know, I'm crazy.



Me too, most days at least. There is a burger place near us, they are actually a meat packing company. I get a 3/4 pound burger made from ground rib eye, they grill it to PERFECTION and have fresh baked buns and fresh toppings. Plus they have sweet potato fries, that is an every week cheat meal, even my wife loves them.

Damn, now I want it to be Friday!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 20, 2012)

If you search, I'm sure you could find a small local farmer who will sell you half a cow.   He'll probably butcher it and wrap it for cheaper than you can buy it in a store.

Spend $250 on a chest freezer.   It's worth it.


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 20, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Me too, most days at least. There is a burger place near us, they are actually a meat packing company. I get a 3/4 pound burger made from ground rib eye, they grill it to PERFECTION and have fresh baked buns and fresh toppings. Plus they have sweet potato fries, that is an every week cheat meal, even my wife loves them.
> 
> Damn, now I want it to be Friday!



I like your style.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 20, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> If you search, I'm sure you could find a small local farmer who will sell you half a cow.   He'll probably butcher it and wrap it for cheaper than you can buy it in a store.
> 
> Spend $250 on a chest freezer.   It's worth it.



I did that for a bit, great way to save money and get quality meats. I pay 3% over cost at Whole Foods and don't have to buy as much, but if I couldn't get that deal I'd go back to buying sides of beef.



exphys88 said:


> I like your style.



I love burgers, maybe I will pretend that today is Friday and have one!!


----------



## jimm (Mar 20, 2012)

blergs. said:


> Avoid meat the best you can.
> thats my 0.2



thanks for the advise but i wont be taking it.


----------



## jimm (Mar 20, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> If you search, I'm sure you could find a small local farmer who will sell you half a cow.   He'll probably butcher it and wrap it for cheaper than you can buy it in a store.
> 
> Spend $250 on a chest freezer.   It's worth it.



lmao fuck that


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 20, 2012)

jimm said:


> lmao fuck that



It's actually very cost effective.

http://momlifestyle.com/?p=640

http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2006/12/13/how-to-buy-a-side-of-beef/


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 20, 2012)

The butchers at Whole Foods and Fairway are top notch....they even carry aged beef aside from the organic stuff.  Shit is expensive, but hey....it's all I really eat so I don't mind paying for it.  IMHO.



/V


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 20, 2012)

I got a freezer chest big enough to stuff 3 whole pigs in there!  Comes in handy for us Greeks come Easter time when I pick up whole lambs and pigs to put on the spit.   I'm making 3 whole lambs this year for my fam and friends, 60lbs. each!  April 15th, can't wait!!!!



/V


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 20, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> I got a freezer chest big enough to stuff 3 whole pigs in there!  Comes in handy for us Greeks come Easter time when I pick up whole lambs and pigs to put on the spit.   I'm making 3 whole lambs this year for my fam and friends, 60lbs. each!  April 15th, can't wait!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



I have a 12 cubic foot chest freezer myself.   Usually full of venison, perch, walleye, and trout.


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 21, 2012)

I guarantee my grass fed beef is 10x healthier than store bought chicken or any other commercial meat.  One chest freezer will hold 3/4 of a cow at 4/lb for everything.  Organic whole chickens generally run 2.50/lb from the farm buying 12 at a time vs 7/lb from the store.  Eat up!


----------



## banker23 (Mar 21, 2012)

MaxSeg said:


> I couldnt agree with you more Brother. And you know as well as I do what causes these issues with American diet. Trans, hydros, fast food, simple hi glycemic carb snacks, etc, etc. One word, processed.



not to mention, sedentary lifestyle.


----------



## jimm (Mar 21, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> It's actually very cost effective.
> 
> Buying Half a Cow | Mom Lifestyle
> 
> How to Buy a Side of Beef




iv actually got a chest freezer i live at home tho and i dont think my mother would be best please if i brang a cow home lmao....

i get what ur saying tho dude it makes sense if it was my own place id probly do it!


----------



## suprfast (Mar 21, 2012)

Eating a New York Strip as Im reading this.  Beef is bad


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 21, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Eating a New York Strip as Im reading this.  Beef is bad



Ha!  And I'm in front of the BBQ now making a couple racks of lamb!! Mmmmmm.......and lamb IS good!!!



/V


----------



## exphys88 (Mar 21, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Eating a New York Strip as Im reading this.  Beef is bad



this guy knows how to cook!  I've seen pics


----------



## jimm (Mar 22, 2012)

VictorZ06 said:


> Ha!  And I'm in front of the BBQ now making a couple racks of lamb!! Mmmmmm.......and lamb IS good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> /V



ribs are good not a great fan of lamb tho!


----------



## blergs. (Mar 22, 2012)

jimm said:


> thanks for the advise but i wont be taking it.



no prob, to each his own.
I havent eatin meat in about 8 years... yes i mean no fish,chicken OR red meat. i have gained more than ever before (because i know diet better) and am 200+ at 5' 7"  (im short so thats alot considering my BF% is low)

and before some one says you cant bodybuild with no meat here is one of MANY that dont/didnt:
https://www.google.ca/search?q=vege....,cf.osb&fp=fc811650ce46ed26&biw=1366&bih=622

yah 50% of my protein is from shakes i take WITH food, so f-ing what. i look better then 80% of the people at the gym that IM SURE eat meat.

just saying it's possible...


----------



## jimm (Mar 23, 2012)

blergs. said:


> no prob, to each his own.
> I havent eatin meat in about 8 years... yes i mean no fish,chicken OR red meat. i have gained more than ever before (because i know diet better) and am 200+ at 5' 7"  (im short so thats alot considering my BF% is low)
> 
> and before some one says you cant bodybuild with no meat here is one of MANY that dont/didnt:
> ...



thats cool man i could never be veggie tho love me some bbq'd meat..



that rabbit food dont fill me up hah


----------



## brazey (Mar 23, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I havent eatin meat in about 8 years... yes i mean no fish,chicken OR red meat. i have gained more than ever before (because i know diet better) and am 200+ at 5' 7"  (im short so thats alot considering my BF% is low)
> 
> and before some one says you cant bodybuild with no meat here is one of MANY that dont/didnt:
> https://www.google.ca/search?q=vege....,cf.osb&fp=fc811650ce46ed26&biw=1366&bih=622
> ...



Hence the saying *One man's meat is another man's poison. 
*


----------



## VictorZ06 (Mar 23, 2012)

jimm said:


> ribs are good not a great fan of lamb tho!



I think it's a Greek thing, I don't know a single Greek that doesn't like his lamb!  I slow cook my pork ribs for 7 hrs.  BUT, I start a new program on Monday and I have to make some modifications to my diet....just gona cheat on Easter Sunday!  And the whole lamb I'm roasting on the spit is going to be "organic".


/V


----------



## betramp (Apr 6, 2012)

Foods containing protein

    * Meat, poultry, fish, shellfish and eggs
    * Pulses, nuts and seeds
    * Soya products and vegetable protein foods
Foods containing protein

    * Meat, poultry, fish, shellfish and eggs
    * Pulses, nuts and seeds
    * Soya products and vegetable protein foods


----------



## jimm (Apr 9, 2012)

betramp said:


> foods containing protein
> 
> * meat, poultry, fish, shellfish and eggs
> * pulses, nuts and seeds
> ...




lay of the crack brah!!!!!!


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 9, 2012)

MaxEarn said:


> I wouldn't double the FDA allowable steroids have something to do with it. So most ppl on this forum you should NEVER eat, LOL stick with the nerd types.



lol....

 <----


----------



## Arra (Apr 10, 2012)

There are plenty of prospective cohort studies showing correlation between red meat and plenty of things. But these are epidemiological, not tightly controlled metabolic ward studies or something. The latest study was of two cohorts, and the people who ate the most red meat also:



> Smoked up to three times more often, were fatter and have more diabetes and hypertension, took less vitamin supplements and need more pain medication, ate up to 1000 more calories, and drank the most alcohol.



No amount of data adjustment can make up for those statistics. Epidemiology is full of design flaws. Oh, and another interesting thing to note is that the people who ate the most red meat had the lowest cholesterol in both cohorts.

Until I see RCTs that have authors who don't have ties to big pharma making studies, and show that red meat is a causative factor for heart disease, I won't believe a bunch of baloney.


----------



## jimm (Apr 13, 2012)

meh...


----------



## meow (Apr 13, 2012)

jimm said:


> ribs are good not a great fan of lamb tho!



I second this. Lamb is more difficult ti make correctly but if cooked right can be phenomenal!!!


----------



## Pierce1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi friends,
Red meat is good for our health it provides energy to our body and make our bones strong and also make a stamina power in our body but it is not too good for you diet it makes us healthy and fat...


----------



## ManInBlack (Apr 26, 2012)

lol


----------

